# S-video or HDMI for video only



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I am getting a HR10-250 and just have s-video running to the plasm now, all audio goes thru my reciever. Would I get better video quality out of a HDMI cable or is that just so it carries both audio and video? Thanks Michael


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

HDMI is a digital link whereas I think S-video is analog. In theory (if I'm right), then the PQ should be better using the HDMI link. Why else would they be able to ask $125 for a cable?


----------



## jschmidt (Mar 4, 2003)

Definitely HDMI is better for picture quality. Straight digital picture from satellite to television.


----------



## MikeE. (Jun 5, 2005)

You'll need the HDMI or component video to get High Definition to your Plasma. No HiDef over S-Video (480i only).


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

My HD10-250 came with lotsa cables; HDMI, HDMI to DVI, Component Video, S-Video and RCA Composite. Didnt have to spend $125 acquiring the HDMI cable.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Unfortunately it is about 35 foot to my plasma from my equipment  Michael


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Here's a 15 meter cable for $90.

http://www.pccables.com/cgi-bin/ord...o=01772&search=HDMI&rsite=pccables.com&rcode=

They list a 10m one for under $60.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

WhyMe said:


> Unfortunately it is about 35 foot to my plasma from my equipment  Michael


I'll build you a 35' component video cable for $45 including shipping.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I bought a "high end" 7M HDMI cable from ImpactAcoustics.com for $90. Cyberguys.com also has inexpensive long cables that seem a decent quality

The prices retail stores get for short HDMI cables is absurd.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the great replies, is one better than the other. HDMI or Component? Thanks Michael


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

WhyMe said:


> Thanks for all the great replies, is one better than the other. HDMI or Component? Thanks Michael


This has been covered in a number of threads. Short answer is, it depends upon how your TV processes them. Try both. You probably won't see much, if any, difference. If, however, you're going to use a long cable, HDMI is preferable. It's a digital signal and won't lose quality with distance (at least, not until the signal loss and dispersion get pretty bad). Component is analog, and you'll not only lose hi fequencies fairly rapidly, you can get objectionable phase shift between the three signals.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok I am confused now, I thought it was said that component is digital? Michael


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Component is analog, but it carries analog HD signals. S-video is SD only. If you connect by component, the digital HD is converted to analog HD before it goes into the cable (with no loss of PQ). If you connect by HDMI, the digital HD signal goes into the TV first, and is then typically converted to analog HD. Since the process is nearly the same (conversion happens either one place or another), either works about as well as the other.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> Since the process is nearly the same (conversion happens either one place or another), either works about as well as the other.


Whether that is true depends on the equipment. And some TVs have problems with the HDMI. I would try a temporary connection, if you can, trying both component and HDMI - take the HD-Tivo over to the TV temporarily. Decide what works best, then invest in the long cables. Component will probably be cheaper.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you have a "microdisplay" TV (LCD, DLP, LCOS), The HDMI signal does not get converted to analog - it stays digital all the way to the panel.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

stevel said:


> If you have a "microdisplay" TV (LCD, DLP, LCOS), The HDMI signal does not get converted to analog - it stays digital all the way to the panel.


Not true in many cases. Sony GWIV are a prime example of a TV that takes HDMI signal and converts it to analog and then processes over the same path that component is processed on.

Nobody has any idea what goes on inside of most sets. Just because HDMI is digital and the display panel is digital does not (logical as it may seem) mean that an unneeded D to A and A to D step is averted.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Samsung DLP sets stay digital.


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

I have an upsizing DVD changer, so I used the HDMI there. For the HDTivo I used component video. I have no complaints about the picture quality of either and would prefer that no one wreck my fantasy that this is the best setup. 

My tv is a 32" Sony LCD. 

I love my setup! Based on my original plan of $5000+ and only spending $2400, I think I did well.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Here's a 50' component cable for $36:

http://www.pccables.com/cgi-bin/orders6.cgi?action=Showitem&id=ID1185100&partno=02423


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Samsung DLP sets stay digital.


Is there evidence of this in the form of schematics?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

Here's a 50' component cable for $16.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1023501&p_id=2178&seq=1&format=2&style=


----------

